# The Greatest Climaxes in String Quartets - VIDEO



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

I've been procrastinating quite a lot. I ended up making this video:






It's just a bit of fun. Hopefully you'll enjoy it and maybe discover some new pieces!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

An interesting idea but unfortunately, climaxes aren't worth a whole lot without the rest of the piece 

I would have picked something different for the Shostakovich. Maybe the 3rd movement of the 5th.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Thanksgiving movement from Beethoven's a minor string quartet reaches a climax that can be described as out of this world.


----------

